# repowering hs55 question?



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

last year i baught a used honda hs55, since then ive blown 2 heads on the gx140. both times its been the intake valve breaking or breaking the retainer taking out the heads. i want to put the hf predator 212 engine on it to make it through the season, i have no idea what pulleys i need to make it work, or know how to measure them.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Not exactly what you were asking, but did you see this repower thread from TomB985?
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/8801-just-got-624-have-some-questinos.html


----------



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

yes ive seen that, i went and looked up the pulley on the honda and they are different between the two models. it also looks as if he went bigger on the pulley, i want to try to stay close to the origanal size. i dont know how to measure the pulley and dont know of a place locally i could walk into and get it matched


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

This is possibly outside of you skill level, but if it were mine and I wanted to stay with the same size, I'd consider buying a small piece of shim stock and reuse the original pulley.


----------



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

this brings up another question. what kind of shim stock since their is many to use and how to cut it w/o bending the edges. i have cut feeler gauges before and it always produces a bend at the edge that i dont want


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

If you are using a softer material like brass you can cut it with a few passes of a utility knife and a straight edge... that's if you dont have sharp enough shears/snips for a clean cut.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I just thought of something. Is the key/key-way size very different between the original Honda and the HF? 
Milling the key to adapt one to the other may be too big of an issue.
You may just want to buy some new 3/4 inch shaft pulleys after all.


----------



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

if i were to shim it i believe i would have to mill the key to fit the engine, that i can do easy i have a 6inch knee mill. after hours of searching i think i found the way to measure the pulley. if i measured it correctly, i think i would need a 3/4 bore 2.5" for a 4l and a 5l pulley


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

My apologies for misunderstanding your capabilities as well as the original question of where in the groove to measure the pulley. Yes, the position of the reinforcement layer in the belt is where the pulley is sized. In the case of the Honda repower linked above that looks to be close to the same as the outside diameter of the original pulleys as they do not ride down in the V. 

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/...lower Repair/2013-12-23203433_zps54c958c0.jpg

Find a way to fill in the 1 mm difference in crank shaft diameters and you should be all set. The size and thread pitch of the bolt that goes in the end of the shaft is probably different also, but that shouldn't be an issue. I'm just reminding you to find a new bolt for that.
Keep us informed on how it goes.


----------



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

Just got the pulleys i ordered in today, seems i measured the pulley wrong.
I ordered a set of 2.5 and 3" pulleys, it looks like the 3" is almost same size as the original pulley. now i just got to wait for the snowthrower to defrost in the kitchen


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just saw this thread, sorry I didn't poke in here sooner. 

Be sure to get the right inside diameter pulleys. The crankshaft on my 624 had a 20mm output shaft, but just about every replacement engine available has a 3/4" output shaft. I have photos of the size difference measured by caliper in my thread. 

Have you verified the output shaft size of your engine? Even the Honda replacement engines I could find had a 3/4" output shaft. If they switched to this later on you may not even need new pulleys.


----------



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

got it 90% together in my bedroom, it doesnt look like honda switched to 3/4 cause i looked up the pulley numbers on the models they sell today and there the same as mine. have you tried putting the jets from the honda in the predator212? i got a few honda carbs 2 from the gx140 winter engine and 1 from a gx200


----------



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

Ive gotten it together and broken in on last snow storm, when i was putting it back together i had to replace the belts with ones for a k1 i got last year. I noticed that all through the rpm range it was alot slower then before in all gears, im thinking i ordered the wrong belts. the # hs55 1102718 could any of you tell me which model i should be ordering from on the belts? so far i'm very pleased with the repower running only 3/4 throttle for break in going through heavy slush and ice barely dropping in rpms.


----------

